# How do I know when my Betta is sleeping?



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

:-? How can I tell when my Betta is sleeping? I hear they will sleep on a leaf. Is there a way to tell if he is asleep or just resting? Do they sleep more in the dark? Just curious Lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Pretty much when you see them 'laying' on something, just looking lke they are resting. Not moving around, even if you're at the front of the tank. When the lights are off are generally when they sleep.


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> Pretty much when you see them 'laying' on something, just looking lke they are resting. Not moving around, even if you're at the front of the tank. When the lights are off are generally when they sleep.


 
Thanks. I know it was a dumb question, but I really wanted to be sure. I appreciate you responding. I saw *beds* for bettas at Petsmart. They were fake leaves. I thougt it was odd, but it made me think about it. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

That's not a dumb question! haha, my old betta would sleep ANYWHERE and everywhere. She'd sleep inside any toy, castle, etc. She's take day naps, so if you see your fish chillin' somewhere, don't freak out and think its dead! :-D


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have a fish that would wedge himself between a plant and the tank and sleep/rest with his head pointing up towards the top. Freaks me out every time cause he looks dead :shock:


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah I've tried those leaf hammocks and they are good for bettas to rest on actually - close to the surface so they don't have to go far. If they use it. LOL! I've tried it and I coldn't get the leaf to stay in the suction cup, it would always come out


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

haha one of my betta enjoys the leaf hammocks.. and then i have one that sleeps buried in one of his plants. the rest of them kinda just float near the surface in a corner. :3


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

cajunamy said:


> Yeah I've tried those leaf hammocks and they are good for bettas to rest on actually - close to the surface so they don't have to go far. If they use it. LOL! I've tried it and I coldn't get the leaf to stay in the suction cup, it would always come out


Silicone aquarium sealant and use it to glue the leaf. Also there have been reports of poor manufacturing where some of the solid ends may protrude over time and harm your fish, use the sealant to cover up any loose ends.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Well when my betta sleeps he just stays in one spot. Usually on his plant.

But its pretty easy to tell compared to a betta sleeping or a betta just being lethargic .


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

*thanks, I needed that!!*



bkelizabeth said:


> That's not a dumb question! haha, my old betta would sleep ANYWHERE and everywhere. She'd sleep inside any toy, castle, etc. She's take day naps, so if you see your fish chillin' somewhere, don't freak out and think its dead! :-D


I was getting pretty paranoyed, Because I love this little Betta so much. He has given me so real scares. I appreciate everyone for their experience sharing. I feel much better. I am so glad to have found all of you!:lol: I really feel I can count on you to help me!


----------

